# Overweight or oversized



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Came across a female on some breeders site, it says she weighs 125 pounds... Can females be that oversized?! At 4 months of age this female was 10 pounds lighter than my 8 month old male (he weighs 65 pounds). :crazy: this just doesn't even sound healthy for a female GSD weighing that much, that is almost double then the standard weight.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Another female at 4 months old weighed more than Berlin does now!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Maybe both


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Yikes... I really dislike how over standard that is. My rescue female ASL is 74lbs, and 24-25".. and I think she's too big! Thankfully Storm is right on target so far. I don't understand this over or completely out of standard way of thinking.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Probably both? I can't imagine how a healthy female GSD under 30" could weigh 125lbs.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Yikes... I really dislike how over standard that is. My rescue female ASL is 74lbs, and 24-25".. and I think she's too big! Thankfully Storm is right on target so far. I don't understand this over or completely out of standard way of thinking.





Liesje said:


> Probably both? I can't imagine how a healthy female GSD under 30" could weigh 125lbs.


I mean, 67 pounds for a four month old FEMALE, that cant be normal. It has to be overweight. 


I also dislike how over the standard that is as well. These dogs look like mammoths. I hate how some people are trying to turn the breed into something its not. I saw this somewhere too "Im trying to breed that craziness/hyperness out of my GSD's, I want them to be a lay at your feet type of dog". WHY? The breed was created to work, not be a lazy overweight dog. My dog 'lays at my feet' but he also likes to work and his drive is one of the things I like about him. If I wanted a lazy dog, who was HUGE, I wouldnt have gotten a GSD. It makes me sick to think that some breeders are turning the German Shepherd into something that has deviated waaay far from the standard.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

If the weights are correct, it happens....there are genetics in the breed for large dogs and they pop up sometimes. They can be healthy and they can be unhealthy, just like standard size dogs, depends on the individual dog.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

gsdlover91 said:


> I mean, 67 pounds for a four month old FEMALE, that cant be normal. It has to be overweight.
> 
> 
> I also dislike how over the standard that is as well. These dogs look like mammoths. I hate how some people are trying to turn the breed into something its not. I saw this somewhere too "Im trying to breed that craziness/hyperness out of my GSD's, I want them to be a lay at your feet type of dog". WHY? The breed was created to work, not be a lazy overweight dog. My dog 'lays at my feet' but he also likes to work and his drive is one of the things I like about him. If I wanted a lazy dog, who was HUGE, I wouldnt have gotten a GSD. It makes me sick to think that some breeders are turning the German Shepherd into something that has deviated waaay far from the standard.


I agree. I have a huge problem with breeders who go just for size. They breed these dogs that are very far from standard, have no titles, some not even health certs., and NO attempt at understanding temperaments, genetics, or the standard at all. Not only are those dogs too big, fat, and lazy... they also have little to no prey drive/toy drive/food drive. (well.. some may have food drive. lol)

I just can't agree with anyone who breeds for one, and only one, reason. You'll end up with a bunch of unstable, large, unhealthy GSDs. The standard is there for a reason. If you don't like the breed for what it is.... find something else. It sounds harsh... but, to have passion for a breed (of any animal) you should love everything they are within their standard. I love my quarter horses.... but not 17.3hh, and leggy.... I love my thoroughbreds... but not 14.2hh, thick, with huge heads and round rear ends. Just like I love my GSDs.. not 100+, with no drive, and scared of their shadow. It's ok to be a little over if the dog fits everything else and the parents went through all the proper planning and health/training tests... big pups happen sometimes. But to focus on JUST that... ugh.  Makes me angry.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

gsdlover91 said:


> I mean, 67 pounds for a four month old FEMALE, that cant be normal. It has to be overweight.
> 
> 
> I also dislike how over the standard that is as well. These dogs look like mammoths. I hate how some people are trying to turn the breed into something its not. I saw this somewhere too "Im trying to breed that craziness/hyperness out of my GSD's, I want them to be a lay at your feet type of dog". WHY? The breed was created to work, not be a lazy overweight dog. My dog 'lays at my feet' but he also likes to work and his drive is one of the things I like about him. If I wanted a lazy dog, who was HUGE, I wouldnt have gotten a GSD. It makes me sick to think that some breeders are turning the German Shepherd into something that has deviated waaay far from the standard.


Great post!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

cliffson1 said:


> If the weights are correct, it happens....there are genetics in the breed for large dogs and they pop up sometimes. They can be healthy and they can be unhealthy, just like standard size dogs, depends on the individual dog.


Yeah sometimes it happens, but what I was looking at is being done on purpose. 



TrickyShepherd said:


> I agree. I have a huge problem with breeders who go just for size. They breed these dogs that are very far from standard, have no titles, some not even health certs., and NO attempt at understanding temperaments, genetics, or the standard at all. Not only are those dogs too big, fat, and lazy... they also have little to no prey drive/toy drive/food drive. (well.. some may have food drive. lol)
> 
> I just can't agree with anyone who breeds for one, and only one, reason. You'll end up with a bunch of unstable, large, unhealthy GSDs. The standard is there for a reason. If you don't like the breed for what it is.... find something else. It sounds harsh... but, to have passion for a breed (of any animal) you should love everything they are within their standard. I love my quarter horses.... but not 17.3hh, and leggy.... I love my thoroughbreds... but not 14.2hh, thick, with huge heads and round rear ends. Just like I love my GSDs.. not 100+, with no drive, and scared of their shadow. It's ok to be a little over if the dog fits everything else and the parents went through all the proper planning and health/training tests... big pups happen sometimes. But to focus on JUST that... ugh.  Makes me angry.


HAHA, im sure they have food drive, but not much else. Yeah I saw absolutely ZERO titles, no health certs, no OFA's (or just prelims done verrrry early), no pedigrees..focused on temperaments, but only wanted a calm, non active dog it seemed like...I also came across a breeder who bred strictly long coats. These LC dont look like my LC (whose parents are normal stock coats and within the STANDARD). They literally look like poof balls, like wooly mammoths. Hardly resemble a GSD at all! And yeah with the oversize..How big are some of these 'oversized' breeders trying to go?! Next thing I know there will be 200lb GSD's. UGH LOL. Berlin doesnt even weigh 70 pounds, and you know what, I know he can protect me just as well as a 150 pound GSD. Size doesnt affect the strength of the jaws  But, he HAS drives, a high energy drive, food drive, ball drive, toy drive....he wants to WORK, he thrives off of 'WORKING' and 'LEARNING'....This breed was created a hundred or so years ago with the purpose of working..and bred to a standard so they could excel at their work, whatever their work was. GSD's are so versatile, given their temperament, personality, and physical characteristics...they are nothing short of AMAZING in terms of dogs. They save lives, catch bad guys, work in the war, sniff out bombs, are therapy dogs, SAR dogs, FAMILY companions, BEST FRIENDS, and will protect you with their life. If they werent bred to have those drives, nerves, personalities, temperaments, and physical characteristics, they wouldn't be able to excel at their duties. I dont know why someone would want to change this amazing breed into a dog who lays around all day, is too big to be able to compete and excel in sports/work, and has no drives? 

And yep agree 100%, if you are PASSIONATE about a breed of animal, you should love how that breed is..not try and change it to something it wasnt created to be. 

Information about the German Shepherd Dog and German Shepherd Puppies including the German Shepherd Breed Standard



> *General Appearance*
> 
> The first impression of a good German Shepherd Dog is that of a strong, agile, well muscled animal, *alert and full of life*. It is well balanced, with harmonious development of the forequarter and hindquarter. The dog is longer than tall, deep-bodied, and presents an outline of smooth curves rather than angles. It looks substantial and not spindly, giving the impression, both at rest and in motion, of muscular fitness and nimbleness without any look of clumsiness or soft living. *The ideal dog is stamped with a look of quality and nobility--difficult to define, but unmistakable when present.* Secondary sex characteristics are strongly marked, and every animal gives a definite impression of masculinity or femininity, according to its sex.
> 
> ...


German Shepherd Dog Information and Pictures, German Shepherd Dogs


> *German Shepherds are one of the smartest and most trainable breeds. With this highly skilled working dog comes a drive to have a job and a task in life and a consistent pack leader to show them guidance. They need somewhere to channel their mental and physical energy. This is not a breed that will be happy simply lying around your living room or locked out in the backyard. *


Okay, im done ranting.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The lines of people who don't breed to the standards that you have in bold letters, is so large that it is futile to rant...most breeder will NOT compromise what they like to conform to standards regardless of whether it is size, color, temperament, extreme structure, or extreme drive....many are so called experts....it is what it is.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> The lines of people who don't breed to the standards that you have in bold letters, is so large that it is futile to rant...most breeder will NOT compromise what they like to conform to standards regardless of whether it is size, color, temperament, extreme structure, or extreme drive....many are so called experts....it is what it is.


The sad truth.


----------

